# Purigen - Has it got a use by date?



## DavidW (12 Sep 2016)

Hi, this is probably a silly question buy, I was just going through an old box of aquarium stuff and I found half a tub of purigen I thing it probably 8 years old. Would it still be safe to use? I cant find a use by date on it.

Thanks


----------



## roadmaster (12 Sep 2016)

I would be hesitant to use it if it had been used/regenerated before more than a few times?.
Is not all that expensive to just purchase new product for peace of mind.?


----------



## DavidW (12 Sep 2016)

There's about half a tub left, it not been used or regenerated before. Just wondering if it was still good or if I should bin it.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





DavidW said:


> Just wondering if it was still good or if I should bin it


Definitely still good.

cheer Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (12 Sep 2016)

Hi
Been on the Seachem site....there's no information on shelf life!
Its a pretty stable product.
Should be okay to use....I would clean/bleach the product...as per product instructions!
Just to be on the Safe Side.
hoggie


----------



## dw1305 (12 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





hogan53 said:


> Been on the Seachem site....there's no information on shelf life!
> Its a pretty stable product.


That's right, these sorts of things don't really have a shelf life, if they are dry in a container they can just sit there until you need them. It isn't like an ion exchange resin, it is basically just a really fine mechanical filter. You can see when it needs re-charging by the change in colour.

This is from the <"Seachem support forum">   





> *Question:* I was wondering if unused stored purigen has a shelf life. Ive had a 1L bottle of it on the shelf for about 1 year ............................?
> 
> *Reply*:Thank you for your question and also for using Purigen! There is no shelf life or expiration date on Purigen, and under proper storage conditions (like the ones you have mentioned), the Purigen should not go bad or lose its ability to remove tannins or organic waste from the water.


cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (12 Sep 2016)

So out of curiosity is it safe to use if it had been used and re-generated a few times and then stored in a jar of clean water?


----------



## GHNelson (12 Sep 2016)

Hi
Best clean the Purigen, then let it dry out and store in suitable container!
hoggie


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (12 Sep 2016)

Ahh thanks, you mean clean with bleach? I have two bags of it which I cleaned with bleach then rinsed with some clean water with prime added then stored them away in a tupperware box with some cooled, boiled water. I was under the impression that once used you had never to let it dry out. Was going to bin them but if I can dry them out and keep I'll save them.


----------



## DavidW (12 Sep 2016)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Sep 2016)

Yes with Bleach!


AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I was under the impression that once used you had never to let it dry out


Never recall reading that anywhere!
Best letting it dry out......in my opinion.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## dw1305 (13 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I was under the impression that once used you had never to let it dry out.


That is true for <"ion exchange resins">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (13 Sep 2016)

Purigen FAQ

worth reading if you use the product



> Q: How should I store my Purigen when not in use (i.e between regenerations)?
> 
> 
> Purigen needs to be stored in a small amount of water to keep the media moist. This will prevent the beads from drying out, which can cause them to shrink and crack, reducing the efficacy of the Purigen. You may use R.O. or D.I water for storing the Purigen or a small amount of tap (city) water. Any trace amount of chlorine in the tap water will not have an effect on the Purigen and may keep undesireable bacteria from accumulating in your storage container.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Sep 2016)

I knew I had seen that somewhere about not drying out.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Sep 2016)

Just remembered why I stopped using Purigen, couldn't get hold of Seachem prime and as I understand it you're not meant to use some of the dechlorinators that provide a slime coat for the fish. I tend to use API stress coat because of its availability. Are there others which are known to be safe with Purigen which are more likely to be found in the LFS?


----------

